# Additional Cigar Reviews - Tatuaje Fausto Review and the Nestor Miranda Dominicano Rosado Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Tatuaje Fausto Review and the Nestor Miranda Dominicano Rosado Review*

Today's two reviews are kicking off with a punch thanks to the powerful Tatuaje Fausto FT153. We will simmer things down a bit with a look at th...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Tatuaje Fausto Review and the Nestor Miranda Dominicano Rosado Review


----------

